# Fehler 1607 : Fehler mit Installshield!! Brauche Hilfe!!



## Mick Jogger (25. Februar 2009)

Hilfe!!

Ich will meinen alten Laptop wieder Internetfähig machen!!
Bloß nachdem ich die Cd mit der Wlan Software geöffnet habe und den Download gestartet habe zeigt mir Windows:
1607:Installshield Scripting Runtime kann nicht installiert werden!!

Was tun??

Helft mir


----------



## Mick Jogger (15. März 2009)

Kann mir keiner helfen???


----------



## Zoon (15. März 2009)

Evtl mit CCLeaner die Registry säubern ist wohl noch was altes vom Installshield drinne.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (15. März 2009)

Hier könnte die Lösung deines Problems stehen: Bei dem Versuch, in Windows XP Software zu installieren, wird möglicherweise die Fehlermeldung "1607: InstallShield Scripting Runtime konnte nicht installiert werden" angezeigt


----------



## Mick Jogger (11. April 2009)

thanks a lot !!

Thread kann geschlossen werden!!

MJ


----------

